# Want a strong leg?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I learned a new exercise (new to me anyway) for strengthening the upper leg, securing the lower leg, and finding your seat bones all in one exercise. It's simple but certainly not without pain. Here's what you do. 

Hike your stirrups up so high that you need a leather hole punch a few holes above your last stirrup leather hole. Get on horse. Assume a half seat position. Your butt should almost touch the saddle but still clear it. Most of us lesser mortals will initially need to hold mane to keep this position. Walk around in that position until you can no longer hold it. When you can handle more torture, do it at the trot and then canter. With your stirrups hiked up, there is literally nothing keeping you up there but your lower leg, so it sure as heck better be secure. When you sit between sets, you'll notice that your thighs are so far above the saddle, you're sitting solely on your seat bones, which is great for balance. 

I did this exercise once and a day later was posting 100% better using my thighs correctly instead of posting off my stirrups. Floppy dying fish legs are quickly leaving. Just wanted to share since everyone seems to want stronger legs, and this is a fantastic exercise. Have fun!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha, that does NOT sound like fun!! But, I would like to see a photo!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Deal! I'm not riding again until Wednesday, but will bring camera.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great, look forward to it. If I feel adventeruous (SP??) I might have to give it a whirl!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't had my butt in my english saddle in years....all I could think when reading that was OUCH! Thanks for the idea though, I am absolutely going to have one of my students try this, she is just learning and keeping her lower leg quiet is the hardest thing for her.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Hike your stirrups up so high that you need a leather hole punch a few holes above your last stirrup leather hole. Get on horse. Assume a half seat position. Your butt should almost touch the saddle but still clear it. Most of us lesser mortals will initially need to hold mane to keep this position. Walk around in that position until you can no longer hold it. When you can handle more torture, do it at the trot and then canter. With your stirrups hiked up, there is literally nothing keeping you up there but your lower leg, so it sure as heck better be secure. When you sit between sets, you'll notice that your thighs are so far above the saddle, you're sitting solely on your seat bones, which is great for balance.


Welcome to the world of track work :lol:

For extra points repeat in a racing pad...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep Sarah^^^, Jim Wofford wrote an article about how to make your legs stronger. He suggested that Eventers start exercising TB's on the track - WHEW!!!! That would be a fun experience!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I must admit, for the cantering part, I did assume the position on a grass track. Suffice to say, we kinda went along a little quicker than a canter! Very fun!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That's cool MBP!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

It is a whole lotta fun! Best investment for trackwork: Gloves and goggles cos when the wind is whipping through your face it makes your eyes water and if it is cold your hands literally freeze and lock into position!

Great exercise MBP, you know you are doing something right when it feels like your muscles are burning from the inside ha ha.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Great exercise MBP, you know you are doing something right when it feels like your muscles are burning from the inside ha ha.


That's a very accurate description! Ugh. I still haven't located my left thigh since our last workout. If it works that quickly though, I'm all in. Puck thinks its fun too. He works first with our new found outside rein and then he gets to torture mommy.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

As an event rider, I got a job galloping at the track to do this exercise. Unfortunately the only photos I have are galloping the arabs in longer stirrups. The TB's were routine and I never bothered to get pics. The short stirrups really burned your thighs!!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to try this!

I'm not sure how long I'll last though, I'm betting my horse will take advantage of my vulnerability!

...And the neighbors may wonder at me.. Lol!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wanna try this. Although I doubt I have to do extra-holes. Even on 5 or 6 it's already VERY high for me. :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a pic of Puck and his exercise rider back when he was racing. It's kinda like this, only I don't look that good up there, and we don't go quite that fast!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is called a 2 point seat, & yup it's a killer. You don't have to raise your irons though and you should really do it at the trot. My riding instructor makes me do this exercise frequently, and I practise it at home, great check point for leg position. At a show recently, they asked for a 2 point canter in English Equitation, I killed it, my favorite class of the day!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

thats not a regular 2 point, that would be a jumping position. i could 2 pt allll day without tiring. raising stirrups intensifies it i'm sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wonder if I could do this in my barrel saddle? :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Technically, yes a 2 point seat is where 2 points of your body while seated on the horse line up. However, if you raise your butt off the saddle & lean forward this is where the exercise will begin w/o raising ur irons. Believe me, you couldn't ride like this all day, I have uber strong legs, I kickbox & do plyometrics (jump squats, scissor kicks, 180's etc), and I can only do about 10 to 15 minutes of this exercise because you are working the largest muscles in your body, your legs. If you are balanced and this forces your legs in the correct position you can ride raised out of the saddle and still have calf pressure on your horse's sides and ride properly. When my instructor first introduced this exercise, I thought I was gonna die, I was sweating! However since doing this for a year now, I find it a good check point for leg position and quite enjoy it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Waresbear, hike your stirrups up to the last hole, try it, and get back to us about whether you find this to be the same exercise as trotting in 2-point. This post was meant to help anyone who is looking for a good all-inclusive exercise to strengthen and improve their legs. It was not intended as an argument starter over the finer points of 2-point semantics.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ummm I wasn't trying to start an argument, sorry if it came off that way. However I believe I saw a post saying they had no more holes to hike up the irons, did I not? I agree with u totally, anytime you are balancing your body precariously on your legs, it's a good exercise, and I might ride with my stirrups a little higher than others, I know when I started with this new instructor, she jacked 'em up 2 holes, felt weird, but my riding improved and so did my show placings. Thank you for starting this thread, it's a great exercise, I just happen to call it the 2 point.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

When I said I ran out of holes, I meant my trainer wanted my legs so scrunched up that she had to make new holes. I have long legs, so she'd already gone up about 10 holes before she ran for the hole punch. I can do 2-point all day. I only made it 3 laps at the walk in jockey position before my thighs burst into flames and I had to stop. It's a fantastic exercise.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

NEVER will I ever be in this position at any given time while riding my horse. Whether that be at home in a lesson, or at an HT.










So, no - this is not a 2 point position - but I am no going to argue this with you. 

MBP - great post, great suggestion and I am definately going to give this a go! I would love to get a job at the local "track" to exercise TB's, what a great opportunity!



> Waresbear, hike your stirrups up to the last hole, try it, and get back to us about whether you find this to be the same exercise as trotting in 2-point





> I can do 2-point all day. I only made it 3 laps at the walk in jockey position before my thighs burst into flames and I had to stop. It's a fantastic exercise


 
Exactly to the first part - I can do 2 point all day. I can go out in a 2 hour hack while doing 2 point for the majority of the ride. 

I haven't given the Jockey Position a shot yet - I can only imagine!


----------



## 2sammie (May 10, 2011)

I don't this once at a jockey simulator in the Saratoga museum(NY). It killed and I over pushed myself and could barely walk afterwards lol.
I will have to try thing on my horse when my ankle heals and I can ride in a saddle again lol. I work my way up to not getting as tired lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

So I don't misrepresent the exercise, the idea is to have the calves, and only the calves holding you on the horse. While the stirrups should be short as possible, your calves need to be on and perpendicular to the ground. It's for those of us who have dying fish for lower legs. The pic I posted shows the overall length, but not really the desired lower leg position. It just happens to have secondary side affects of giving you thighs of steel and finding your seat bones.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

In response to previous comments about two point, sorry couldn't be bothered doing the quote thing:

When you start off riding at the track you start with a slightly longer stirrup than what is shown in the picture. You know why? Cos it's bloody hard. It takes a lot of time to build up those muscles. Over time you get to the point where you can have your knees at wither height. If you tried to do that without conditioning the muscles your legs would literally give out from under you. And you would be introduced to the ground at high speed. Best to strengthen first.

Not only that but throw into the equation a rambunctious TB, a racing pad rather than a saddle and the odd barrier trial here and there and you have yourself an entirely different ball game to what is commonly accepted as two point. In fact even the stirrup position is different for trackwork, you simply could not have the stirrup under the ball of your foot, even for breezing it's usually slightly _behind_ the ball of the foot. Another great way to be introduced to the ground at high speed especially if you are coming out of the gates.

So whilst it could technically be considered a two point position that really is an oversimplified view. The exercise that MBP is describing is more like two point on crack.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sarahver, you must have legs like steel! Do you actually get strong enough where you can hold that position without the aid of the horse's neck? Or do you have to be part bionic woman to do that? Love the newly coined term, two point on crack. Doing it again tomorrow in the hay fields.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Tee-hee, nope. I _used_ to have legs of steel.

Last time I rode track was last August. If I got back on now and tried it I would probably be in search of some crack to ease the pain the day after ha ha.

Joking people.

ETA: Yes you get strong enough to hold the position without the support of the horse. But it takes time. Oh and I am quite certain that anyone that has ridden track has had more than their fair share of spills, including me!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it, 2 pt seat on crack!! Anyways, yes just got finished riding 2 horses & I jacked up the leathers right to the top, yup pretty much same exercise except I was more "teetery on circles and couldn't apply much calf pressure since my calf was near the top of his back, but yes it does elongate the calf muscles. This is a great exercise, I recommend it highly.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

When I was 16-18, I had a brutal instructor. She made us do that, but it was way, way worse, haha. At the trot, one lap up in ridiculously high two point, then drop your stirrups and post. Back up to ridiculous two-point, then posting with no stirrups. We did this for, oh, a half hour. =P

I approve it's effectiveness. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

wow! Shall give this a go someday, but knowing my horse he'll think it's back to his racing days & refuse to go slower than a gallop :lol:


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol (or not really!) I don't care to be introduced to the ground at high speed!

I have been working on leg strength so I can actually succeed at jumping, and I might try this. I am wondering what my boy will think of it and whether I would stay on if he suddenly decided that the bicycle or dog or whatever was out to get him (I actually prefer not to be introduced to the ground at LOW speed -- I don't bounce anymore) ... but if he's feeling lazy one day, I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

MaryMary, it's actually extremely hard even at the walk, so don't worry about speed. I'm already seeing definition in my 44 year old thighs, and I've only done it 4 times at the walk. I LOVE this exercise. I didn't get to take pics of me doing it, but my leg is much longer than the one in the jockey pic I posted. Just put them to the top hole and go nuts.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this MBP! I did have my lesson student try this on Saturday. The kids runs 5 miles twice a day for cross country and she made 2 laps around my outdoor and had to sit. When I did give her irons back to her the difference from just doing that was amazing. Now to be brave enough to try myself....maybe...someday....


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

I think im gonna have to try this now.. on a day where there arent 20 bazillion people at the barn to laugh at me if i eat it


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I did this once as a young teenager on my Morgan mare. I 'thought' the whole barn had a day off and I was free to be a jockey if I wanted. Turned out my instructor was in the mezzanine the whole time watching and killing herself laughing!

I will definitely attempt this. I so desperately want a steady, muscular leg. Thanks, MBP.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

So stirrups shorter than jumping length but longer than jockey length? I would love to see a photo of this. I already have short legs so putting my stirrups up to the top hole won't do very much, if I'm visioning this correctly in my mind.

All I know is that now that we're cross-training our dressage horses by introducing them to jumping, my ankles kill me! I guess I'm used to my weight being in my seatbones and just having the stirrups as a shelf for my toes. =P


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am definitely going to try this! I will have to probably wrap my leathers though because I already had to put holes in them...so short!! haha


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

im def trying this on friday with my boy, i have strong leg but who says making it storinger is wrong, i bet he is gonna have a blast thinking ... ok.. mom got nutz lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

For those of you who rode racehorses...
Did you work at the track for a specific trainer or what? How does one get into that, or do you have to have a connection on the inside?


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i tried today for 20 mins in slpow trot lol and its killing me lol well i also ride 3 hrs so when i was cooling off i said i should try now that this boy is calmed down lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

We do that too! I can do 4 laps in walk before I die, 6 in trot, and 2 in canter... I'm getting there lol.

We also do this: take your feet out the stirrups, and relax them for a moment, then bring you knees up so that they are by your ears basically, and keep your entire leg away from the saddle. Also try and sit up straight... It's **** funny to watch, and we always groan, but it helps us sit deeper, helps with balance, and makes us look like complete retards :lol:

We also lay forwards and backwards, as far as we can, while keeping our leg dead still, that has helped a lot with jumping. We also touch our toes, right to left, left to right etc, at walk and trot, and that really helps with balance.

It all helps, but your legs feel like jelly afterwards :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yey! I'm so glad people are trying it. Now I don't feel like a total weakling from only being able to 3 laps before dying. I was out on vacation for the past 6 days, rode everyday, and forgot to get video of it to post. Sorry!


----------

